

Dynamic jquery loading for 3rd party services - to
https://gist.github.com/736705
solves the problems of dynamically loading jquery if someone else includes your code and you want to use jquery but you aren't sure if jquery is maybe already on the page.<p>thought i share it because it solved a lot of problems for me.
======
DanielRibeiro
This is nice. I've crafted one in coffeescript for a bookmarlet I made. It
checks version as well, and allows multiple and scoped jquery versions:

<https://gist.github.com/724103>

It was inspired on this one in js: <https://github.com/danielribeiro/jQuery-
Quarantine>

~~~
to
nice! i was thinking about the version issue and thought about how to jail a
jquery obj only ro your function scope... gonna read into this, simplify it
and update my code :D

